# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Φαρμακώθηκα..

## panoss

Που λέτε παιδιά έχω ένα σκυλάκι πάνω στο χωριό.Είναι 5 χρονών έχει κάνει 6 γέννες και έχει στειρωθεί.
Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα, από όσο μου είπε η γιαγιά μου ήταν κάποια σκυλιά τα οποία ήταν αδέσποτα και είχαν γεννήσει δίπλα στο σπίτι μας.Η Έμα, το σκυλί μας, πήγε το καιμένο να παίξει.
Την αρπάζουν τα σκυλιά από τον λαιμό και παραλίγο να την πνίξουν.
Ένας γείτονάς μας την μετέφερε σε κτηνιατρείο την έκαναν εγχείρηση ράμματα και τελικά της δώθηκε αντιβίωση.
Τώρα είναι καλύτερα.Σήμερα το έμαθα από τον πατέρα μου.Δεν μου το είχε πει..
Φαρμακώθηκα. Αύριο θα πάμε στο χωριό να την δω.Από ότι μου είπε η γιαγιά μου δεν κουνιέται από το σπιτάκι της. Κάθεται εκεί και τρέμει...

Δεν θα πάω πάνω?? Συγνώμη αν δεν δείχνω φιλοζωία αλλά θέλω να τα πνίξω τα κοπρόσυλα! ::   ::

----------


## mitsman

Πανο να προστατεψουν τα μικρα τους θελανε τα αλλα σκυλια.... ειναι ενστικτα... δεν φταινε εκεινα!!!!
λυπαμαι πολυ και ελπιζω να γινει συντομα καλα!

----------


## panoss

Και εγώ το ελπίζω.
Το ξέρω πως ενεργεί το ένστικτο, αλλά είμαι πάάάάάάρα πολύ δεμένος με την σκυλίτσα μου..
Πραγματικά είμαι πάρα πολύ εκνευρισμένος παρότι λατρεύω όλων των ειδών τα ζώα...

----------


## stephan

Ο Δημήτρης έχει δίκιο. Από ένστικτο το έκαναν. Ακόμα σκέψου πόσα μπορεί να έχουν υποστεί τόσα χρόνια στο δρόμο από τους ανθρώπους λογικό είναι να έχουν μια υπερεπιφυλακτική στάση απέναντι σε αυτούς αλλά και τα ζώα τους  :sad: .
Εύχομαι η σκυλίτσα σου να αναρρώσει γρήγορα!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο λυπαμαι για την μικρη σου και ευχομαι περαστικα!!! θα συμφωνησω με τον Δημητρη, να προστατεψουν τα κουταβακια τους ηθελαν τα αλλα σκυλια. δες την κατασταση και απο τις δυο πλευρες και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα συμφωνησεις μαζι μας. μην κανεις κατι που σιγουρα θα το μετανιωνεις!! για το υπολοιπο της ζωης σου, οταν θα σου εχει περασει ο θυμος.

----------


## panoss

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνω κάτι. λόγια είναι...

----------


## Ρία

ναι είναι λόγια θυμού...καταλαβαίνω.... περαστικά στο σκυλάκι!

----------


## panoss

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους...

----------


## xarhs

λυπαμαι  πολυ........ ευχομαι να αναρωσει γρηγορα

----------


## οδυσσέας

Παναγιωτη πες κι άλλα............αλλά μην κανεις τιποτα απο αυτα που θα πεις. :winky:  

κατι που θα μπορουσες να κανεις ετσι για να τα ''εκδικηθεις'', ειναι να παρεις τηλ. σε μια φιλοζωικη οργανωση να τα μαζεψουν. :Happy0062:

----------


## Anestisko

Παναγιωτη λυπαμαι πολυ για το σκυλακι σου ......περαστικα να ειναι και καλη αναρωση..... 
χιλια μπραβω στον γειτονα που ενδιαφερθικε ο ανθρωπος.....του οφειλεις πολλα ευχαριστω!!!!!!!

----------


## panoss

Όχι ακριβώς!! Σίγουρα του οφείλω ευχαριστείες, όμως  αυτός ο γείτονας τα ταίζει τα σκυλιά για αυτόν τον λόγο ενδιαφέρθηκε τόσο πολύ να το πάει σε κτηνίατρο.
Έχουν γίνει αναφορές για αυτά τα σκυλιά!Έχουν επιτεθεί στους παππούδες μου και παραλίγο να τους φάνε!!Και άλλοι συγχωριανοί μας έχουν πέσει θύματά τους!!
Και εμένα πήγαν να με ορμήξουν αλλά χωρίς να το παινευτώ έφαγαν καλά...

ΚΑΜΙΑ φιλοζωική οργάνωση δεν έρχεται να τα μαζέψει. Άλλοι δεν έχουν εξοπλισμό για να τα συντηρήσουν άλλοι δεν έχουν μεταφορικό μέσο(βανάκι) για να τα μεταφέρουν.Αφού να φανταστείς πήρε η γιαγιά μου στον μπόγια(χωρίς την έγκρισή μου) και δεν έρχεται ούτε αυτός..

----------


## Ρία

κρίμα τα κακόμοιρα! εγώ τα λυπάμαι γτ έχουν περάσει διάφορα περιστατικά για να εχουν τέτοια συμπεριφορά.... οποτε δεν ήταν μόνο λόγω άμυνας αλλά λόγω γενικού χαρακτηρα

----------


## οδυσσέας

Παναγιώτη πάρε τηλ. στην αστυνομία και θα το κανονίσουν αυτοί.

----------


## Ρία

δεν το προτείνω...... δεν έχουν ιδέα κ μπορεί να τα πετάξουν πουθενά

----------


## xarhs

πανο εμενα ενα σκυλι τσακωσε ενα κοτοπουλακι μου και το ξεσκησε και του βγαλε ολα τα φτερα....  μια πραξη εν βρασμω ψυχης ειναι να βγαλω την καραμπινα και να το τουφεκισω.
ομως δεν φταιει το ιδιο αλλα ο ιδιοκτητης που το εχει αμολημενο να κοβει βολτες
αρα με λιγα λογια το τουφεκισμα το θελει το αφεντικο και οχι το σκυλακι......
μηπως και στην περιπτωση σου το προβλημα πηγαζει παλι απο τον ανθρωπο?
μπορει να μην ειναι απλο οπως η δικη μου περιπτωση αλλα ο ανθρωπος για να ικανοποιησει μονο και μονο τις δικες του αναγκες εχει διογκωσει το προβλημα με τα αδεσποτα

σε εμας που επιτεθηκε και ματωσε κατι περαστικους ενα σκυλι το φαρμακωσαν....... και ειχε και μικρα σκυλακια

----------

